# Ready, Set,... Complain!



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I think the title says it all.  

Steve


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My feet hurt.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

My head hurts and I have a crick in my neck.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

No, no, no  - My title meant that we are all ready for the K2, set for the K2, and as soon as it comes out, we will complain about something it had or didn't have.

Steve


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

But I want to complain about my sore lat's. 

OK, how about, why did Amazon announce this silly press conference two weeks in advance forcing me to speculate what the heck they were going to announce.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> No, no, no - My title meant that we are all ready for the K2, set for the K2, and as soon as it comes out, we will complain about something it had or didn't have.
> 
> Steve


But it's not out yet, so we can complain about anything until then right? I've got 4 kids..I can complain all day long I'm sure.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

OK, until 10:00am yoou can complain about anything. After that it should be K2 complaints. By the way, my back really hurts today.  

Steve


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a sick kid.. but on the flip side of that complaint.. because she's home I'll be home for the big announcement


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I love this board and the people on it.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

I just got off work.  My back hurts, my feet hurt, my arms hurt, I cut my hand (yet again) and I sprained my left pointer finger.  God I love working at UPS!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

NO FOLDERS, no upgrade for me. How could they not fix this. There must be some technological reason why.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks like there is no SD card. No folders, no SD card, this sucks.

Steve


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

And my order is automatically upgraded?!  Grrr.  I have a case, lite, skin, and SD card.  I'm going to have to call CS and complain.  "I'll be happy" - nope, I'm feeling suckered about now.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

It appears there is no replaceable battery.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I am not happy.


----------



## sdrmartin (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't like the fact that I have been waiting since Dec. 7th but yet kindle 1 owners will go to the top of the queue if they want to upgrade.  I see more waiting in my future.  Amazon will make me wait so long for a kindle that my husband will get laid off and I will cancel my order.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well we don't really know about the folders. Maybe that wasn't worth mentioning to them at that particular venue. 

But looks like you are right on the other 2 things. To me honestly, the SD would not be such a issue, but I know it is for others. The battery, sounds like they made it more durable to last longer. I guess one gains some and loses some. 

I can't wait to hear from users here when they get their new ones and compare it with the 1.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a K1 that I greatly enjoy and will be holding on to so I have no complaints.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow.  I know you can't please all of the people all of the time, but man.  Can't I get one funky little folder?!  All I get is that stupid Archive thing?  And still no PDF? And no cover?

Back to the positive--I am SURE that the first update will fix this (at least the folders).  But I do feel sorry for all the folks that ordered a K1 and are getting a K2.  I ordered one, but after reviewing, will probably be giving it to my daughter.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

You do get PDF.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Not natively. Per website:
Content Formats Supported: Kindle (AZW), TXT, Audible (formats 4, Audible Enhanced (AAX)), MP3, unprotected MOBI, PRC natively; *PDF, HTML, DOC, JPEG, GIF, PNG, BMP through conversion.*


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Question - what is the Archive thing that you mentioned?

I guess they stopped making K1s in December. If you have a problem now, I guess you will get a K2 replacement.

Since they didn't include folders, there must be some technological reason why not. This was the #1 request for improvements on all the lists. They wouldn't have ignored it if there wasn't some big problem.

Steve


----------



## missajeep (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm upset about the SD card. My MIL was going to share her books with my Husband and I via a SD card. Now I'm not sure what to do. My husband wanted to store the books on an SD card in case something went nuts with the amazon site. Now I've got to figure it all out. You  would think that making us wait for our orders we have had placed for months they would have at least thrown in a free case for us or something. I also don't like that the K1 owners get priority over our very early orders.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

You can store the books on your computer in case something happens with the Amazon website.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

missajeep said:


> I'm upset about the SD card. My MIL was going to share her books with my Husband and I via a SD card. Now I'm not sure what to do. My husband wanted to store the books on an SD card in case something went nuts with the amazon site. Now I've got to figure it all out. You would think that making us wait for our orders we have had placed for months they would have at least thrown in a free case for us or something. I also don't like that the K1 owners get priority over our very early orders.


You can't share books via SD card swapping. If the Kindles are on the same account, you can each download a copy of the book for no extra charge.

Oh, and welcome to Kindle Boards!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I could live without a SD card, even though I put music and photos on it. 2G would do for now, but not forever. I could live without the replaceable memory. I would probably upgrade to K4 before the battery gives out. But with no folders, I have no reason to upgrade. Yes the text to speech is cool and with be an enormous help to blind folks who want to read, but will be marginally helpful to most people. I wanted a reason to upgrade. The thinner design is nice, but I'm not thrilled with the larger footprint. It seems to be about the same weight, so all they did was rearrange the parts to get a different form factor. Faster page turns are nice, but I'm used to the K1's turns, so its not a big deal for me. I really wanted to upgrade, but they just didn't give me a good reason to do it.

Steve


----------



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

The folder thing is my ONLY complaint about K1, I can't believe this wasn't addressed at the conferance.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The good thing about the folders question... it can be addressed strictly through a software update. It's not a hardware issue, so when (and if) it comes, it will probably be made available for both Kindle 1 and Kindle 2.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.buymedge.com/p_products.html

I started a topic in accessories but thought I would let people know that M-Edge has K2 designs ready to go.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

The new cover looks good, and we can still use the light so thats a bonus.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

Please forgive my less than adequate knowledge on this type of technology, but what happens when the battery dies completely?  How long can a non-replaceable battery last? I don't like this feature, but if I continue to keep my order active I will be upgraded to the Kindle two.  The battery thing is the only thing that scares me, otherwise I like  everything else about it.  Any help is appreciated on this topic.  Please help me feel better about this.    Thanks.


----------



## cliffs1 (Dec 15, 2008)

As far as the SD card issue, this thing holds 1500 books without one.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

BookBinder said:


> Please forgive my less than adequate knowledge on this type of technology, but what happens when the battery dies completely? How long can a non-replaceable battery last? I don't like this feature, but if I continue to keep my order active I will be upgraded to the Kindle two. The battery thing is the only thing that scares me, otherwise I like everything else about it. Any help is appreciated on this topic. Please help me feel better about this.  Thanks.


I assume that once the battery dies for good the k2 will go to that big recycling bin next to the landfill (or up to kindle heaven depending on your point of view).


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I would assume that if you keep Whispernet off, the battery will last for quite a while, though I couldn't be sure of how many months/years it will last.

I have a 5th generation iPod which I bought right when it was released (in 2006), and the battery still works on that with no trouble, so I figure it would be similar.



cliffs1 said:


> As far as the SD card issue, this thing holds 1500 books without one.


Between samples and free books from Gutenberg etc, 1500 is smaller than it seems.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

cliffs1 said:


> As far as the SD card issue, this thing holds 1500 books without one.


Everyone is forgetting something about on board memory. Its not a total of 2 gigs. You need room for the firmware. Everytime the firmware updates it will take more of your 2 gigs up so you will never have 1500 books on it.

PLUS those who are buying a K2 must remember how IPods are..I bet within 6 months a K2.5 with more on board memory will be on sale.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

My griping is over.  I'm getting a K2! Woot!  

I've sent M-Edge an email about exchanging my K1 for a K2 cover (so my Lite will still be cool).  My SD card is useful for all sorts of tasks (I can archive books to it from the computer - likely use-case for me).  That leaves the DecalGirl skin.  Time to check their website out for exchange possibilities.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I wonder how fast before the m-edge covers become available on Amazon.  I want the free shipping and the m-edge site charges for shipping... is there any way to get around that?


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you all for your quick replies.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Dunno.  I have to deal with M-Edge direct for the exchange since Amazon is just the deal broker.


----------



## Heatherly (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a complaint!  My Kindle broke LAST NIGHT!  What sort of Limbo Land have I just arrived at?    My right hand "next page" button is inoperable.  Booo hooo!  I have not called them yet, I am scared to hear the prognosis.


~Heather
My Precious- Best Mother's Day gift EVER!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't know that those of you that have been waiting will be bumped for K1 owners. They know how many of you are waiting and then I think any K1 upgraders would get priority.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Heatherly said:


> I have a complaint! My Kindle broke LAST NIGHT! What sort of Limbo Land have I just arrived at?  My right hand "next page" button is inoperable. Booo hooo! I have not called them yet, I am scared to hear the prognosis.


I am sorry that your K broke. You will be the first test case as to what customer service will do. Will they just give you a K1 replacement (doubtful), will they give a K2 replacement for free (doubtful), will they offer you a K2 replacement for a reduced cost. Please keep us informed as to how cu handles this.

Steve


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I am sorry that your K broke. You will be the first test case as to what customer service will do. Will they just give you a K1 replacement (doubtful), will they give a K2 replacement for free (doubtful), will they offer you a K2 replacement for a reduced cost. Please keep us informed as to how cu handles this.
> 
> Steve


Yes, I'd be interested to hear what they do for you.

theresam


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Page 98 of the Kindle 2 user guide says the battery is replaceable.

http://s3.amazonaws.com/kindle/Kindle2_Users_Guide.pdf

Steve


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I overslept and I still have hmwk.....I still don't like the buttons on k2, but still have k2 envy


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Page 98 of the Kindle 2 user guide says the battery is replaceable.
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/kindle/Kindle2_Users_Guide.pdf
> 
> Steve


Rock n roll baby!


----------



## Heatherly (Feb 9, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> I am sorry that your K broke. You will be the first test case as to what customer service will do. Will they just give you a K1 replacement (doubtful), will they give a K2 replacement for free (doubtful), will they offer you a K2 replacement for a reduced cost. Please keep us informed as to how cu handles this.
> 
> Steve


I am too nervous to make the call!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Go for it. If it is briken, it is broken. And we are all curious as to what the response is going to be.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

My biggest complaint...  

My K1 is less than 3 months old and I can't get a K2.  I want a new K2!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

15 more days until shipping starts!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> 15 more days until shipping starts!


Always a countdown to something, isn't there.

Steve


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

It was mentioned somewhere today that the Kindle represented a percentage of Amazon's unit book sales. I can't remember if it is 10% or 20%, and  can't seem to find it now. Anyone remember?

Steve


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think it was 10%

here is the most informative play by play from this morning

http://www.engadget.com/2009/02/09/live-from-amazons-kindle-2-press-conference/4#comments


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I think it was 10%


Thanks


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

COMPLAIN - I have a sore shoulder and neck from sitting at the computer for THREE SOLID HOURS reading all the posts!    

I am keeping my K1 so why am I reading all this LOL LOL LOL


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Anju said:


> COMPLAIN - I have a sore shoulder and neck from sitting at the computer for THREE SOLID HOURS reading all the posts!


Me too! But - I caved and bought my K2. A slightly used K1 will be the perfect Valentine's Day present for my husband. (plus a few sports-themed ebooks)


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

ConnieK said:


> Me too! But - I caved and bought my K2. A slightly used K1 will be the perfect Valentine's Day present for my husband. (plus a few sports-themed ebooks)


Does he get your K1 on Vday or are you going to make him wait until you get your K2?


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

I know this is a thread for complaining, but on the bright side of the K2 release announcement, anyone waiting for the K1 (who still wants K1) can now save about $150 and get it overnight.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Good question!  As he is out of town for most of the month, he won't even realize it is a slightly belated V-Day gift.


----------



## Captain OBX (Feb 9, 2009)

Seems to me much ado about not much.  I don't see any reason to upgrade to a new Kindle until it gets color (assuming Amazon continues to sell replacement batteries).


----------



## brn-eyed-girl81 (Dec 18, 2008)

Heather - my husband's Kindle broke yesterday, too - we called last night and they shipped replacement this am.  We went ahead and called because he thought he'd rather have K1 and didn't want to get forced into anything.  And he did NOT want to wait 2 weeks!  the guy on the phone was very nice.  Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Anju said:


> COMPLAIN - I have a sore shoulder and neck from sitting at the computer for THREE SOLID HOURS reading all the posts!
> 
> I am keeping my K1 so why am I reading all this LOL LOL LOL


I'm in the same boat..I think I will wait to see how much everyone loves their K2...I want to see how much better it really is


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Captain OBX said:


> Seems to me much ado about not much. I don't see any reason to upgrade to a new Kindle until it gets color (assuming Amazon continues to sell replacement batteries).


I specifically asked CS this question this morning and they said yes, they'd still be selling batteries and accessories for K1.

L


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Heatherly said:


> I have a complaint! My Kindle broke LAST NIGHT! What sort of Limbo Land have I just arrived at?  My right hand "next page" button is inoperable. Booo hooo! I have not called them yet, I am scared to hear the prognosis.


Heather I've been wondering about that myself - two of the Kindles on my account have about 6 months warranty left, the other is good until November. Wondering what happens if one of them croaks in July? 
Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Page 98 of the Kindle 2 user guide says the battery is replaceable.
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/kindle/Kindle2_Users_Guide.pdf
> 
> Steve


I don't think it's user-replaceable, though, and that seems to be what people are miffed about. I wouldn't be thrilled about having to send Pearl in to have her battery replaced (wouldn't want to have to be without her for however long it would take).


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

M-Edge will exchange my K1 case for a K2 case at same price point!  I'm set!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

jmeaders said:


> M-Edge will exchange my K1 case for a K2 case at same price point! I'm set!


Wow, is this going to be their standard procedure? Is there a purchase time frame for this (had to buy the K1 case within the last x months). Good to know.

Steve


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

My battery seems to be losing power at an increasing rate. Got my K1 in Nov and the power went down halfway with Whispernet on in about 2-2.5 days. Now it goes down halfway in a day. I am glad I bought a spare battery. Has anyone else noticed this?

Steve


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> Wow, is this going to be their standard procedure? Is there a purchase time frame for this (had to buy the K1 case within the last x months). Good to know.
> 
> Steve


I don't know. Contact them with your details and find out.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Can't I get one funky little folder?!


No, but you can have one that is striped and does the limbo.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> My battery seems to be losing power at an increasing rate. Got my K1 in Nov and the power went down halfway with Whispernet on in about 2-2.5 days. Now it goes down halfway in a day. I am glad I bought a spare battery. Has anyone else noticed this?


Someone mentioned the other day that they had a bunch of temp files on their Kindle, and that their battery life increased after they deleted them.... You might want to hook your Kindle to your PC and see if you have any of these .tmp files on yours.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> My battery seems to be losing power at an increasing rate. Got my K1 in Nov and the power went down halfway with Whispernet on in about 2-2.5 days. Now it goes down halfway in a day. I am glad I bought a spare battery. Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> Steve


Steve, this was happening with mine & it was the SD card. It was constantly working on indexing it, even when it was in sleep mode, and it was running the battery down quickly. Once I took it out, battery life went right back to normal. If you have an SD card in yours, try taking it out & see if that helps.


----------



## missajeep (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm tired and my kindle isn't backlit


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Bazam! Thread back from the dead!

Complaining time!

I need more free time. And more sleep.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

akjak said:


> Bazam! Thread back from the dead!
> 
> Complaining time!
> 
> I need more free time. And more sleep.


My main complain is FOLDERS!!!!! Tags,folders anything that could get this k2 a little organized. Clean up all my several screens a bit! It gets confusing and annoying to me. So many books all just laying around on different pages, no folders to put them into!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

There just aren't enough hours in the day to read everything I have on my Kindle!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> There just aren't enough hours in the day to read everything I have on my Kindle!!


I'm not sure there are enough hours in the next 6 months for me. . . .


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I had heartburn but now its going away so I really shouldn't complain.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I can't read my Kindle for reading this board!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't find a decent place to live closer to my new job.  I'm tired of packing and unpacking and not being home.  
deb


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

The massive hot dog I just ate is killing me already. I should have doubled up on my Prilosec.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I found my ipod in a cup of water. I suspect the dog did it.   

bright(ish) side of complaint- I have Best Buy additional warranty for 3 more years.

not so bright side- I dont think my best buy addt. warranty covers water damage but I will take it in to BB and find out today. 

-cross your fingers-


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> I found my ipod in a cup of water. I suspect the dog did it.


You can always dry it out in a bag of rice and "forget" about the water issue. Unless it's dripping with h2o, BB will probably exchange it anyway.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Wheezie said:


> You can always dry it out in a bag of rice and "forget" about the water issue. Unless it's dripping with h2o, BB will probably exchange it anyway.


Does that really work? Also it is about a 18months old but I did buy the extra warranty do you really think best buy will exchange it?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think if you bought a 3-year warranty you have 3 years no matter what.  And the rice trick does pull the water out.  Won't repair the damage, nor make it play, but will draw the water out.
deb


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

IMO-they should, or I mean probably will  if the iPod isn't functioning properly or not at all. I don't know what the warranty covers, but unless it's obviously wet....
It might cover accidents, I don't know.  I know several people that have dried out soaked Blackberrys with the rice trick. Pour white rice in a zip-loc and put the iPod in there for at least a day.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

drenee said:


> I think if you bought a 3-year warranty you have 3 years no matter what. And the rice trick does pull the water out. Won't repair the damage, nor make it play, but will draw the water out.
> deb


Ok I was hoping (but not sure) if the 3year warranty covered water and accidental damage completely. I have the ipod in the rice now so maybe if it draws the water out the ipod will work

*crosses fingers*


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Wheezie said:


> IMO-they should, or I mean probably will if the iPod isn't functioning properly or not at all. I don't know what the warranty covers, but unless it's obviously wet....
> It might cover accidents, I don't know. I know several people that have dried out soaked Blackberrys with the rice trick. Pour white rice in a zip-loc and put the iPod in there for at least a day.


OK thanks so much for the tip. I now have the ipod in the dry white rice. Hopefully if the water gets drawn out then maybe the damage wasn't too bad. Its worth a try before my trip to best buy. Thanks again, today my complaint taught me something new.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

My husband dropped one of our cordless phones in the pool last week.  Put it in a bag of dry white rice and it works like a charm.  Hopefully it will work for your ipod!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> My husband dropped one of our cordless phones in the pool last week. Put it in a bag of dry white rice and it works like a charm. Hopefully it will work for your ipod!


Ok now I have hope!! lol


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I should be working on my taxes.  We filed an extension which is due in 11 days.  I think our accountant is going to fire us.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> I think the title says it all.
> 
> Steve


people that refuse to use google


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I should be working on my taxes. We filed an extension which is due in 11 days. I think our accountant is going to fire us.


If you are talking about the Federal extension filed using form 4868, that gives you until October 15 to file the return. (I'm assuming a personal return, here.)

I still think you should get it done sooner rather than later. . . .but you may not be as much under the gun as you think you are. . . .


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Whenever I'm about ready to start complaining, I think about people living in the various famine-struck, dictator-run, and/or war-torn areas of the world, and then I just shut my mouth.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you are talking about the Federal extension filed using form 4868, that gives you until October 15 to file the return. (I'm assuming a personal return, here.)
> 
> I still think you should get it done sooner rather than later. . . .but you may not be as much under the gun as you think you are. . . .


Really? I wonder why all the pressure from the acct then...

Maybe for our business return. We have an s-corp and filed an extension for that also.

Yes, I do want it just done but if it doesn't have to be done right away I'm going to enjoy the last week or so of my kids' summer break.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

My in-laws are here for a week -


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Dona, I feel for you.  Company can be hard.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Really? I wonder why all the pressure from the acct then...
> 
> Maybe for our business return. We have an s-corp and filed an extension for that also.


He/she probably has a whole bunch of clients on extension who all will expect it done in the same 2 week period. . . .I don't blame him/her for encouraging you to get it done sooner rather than later, and I wouldn't be surprised if he/she said, "I need all the info by x date or I can't guarantee it will be done on time."

And would expect him/her to charge more the later it gets.

Besides, maybe he/she's got a vacation scheduled, too.

Business returns are on a different schedule and the extension works differently, but that's not my practice area at all so I don't know any more than that.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My hubby dropped his razor phone in water and he took it all apart and put it in rice.  It worked!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> Really? I wonder why all the pressure from the acct then...
> 
> Maybe for our business return. We have an s-corp and filed an extension for that also.
> 
> Yes, I do want it just done but if it doesn't have to be done right away I'm going to enjoy the last week or so of my kids' summer break.


Last time I checked, business extensions were either for five or for six months depending on the kind of forms you needed to file. So, since business tax forms are due 3/15, that would be either mid-August or mid-September. Your accountant might be right...


----------

